# Military Relocation / Posting Policy-Moves [MERGED]



## armyrules (5 Apr 2005)

Whe  join Reg I want to be PPCLI so I would have to move all my stuff to Edmonton The CF will pay for it correct? Do you move around a lot or does it depend on what you do?


----------



## jc5778 (6 Apr 2005)

Yes CF will pat to move u to each posting.  DEpending on trade, is how often u move.  Infantry not so much.


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

Thanks 7-10 days. What is Edmonton like?


----------



## jc5778 (7 Apr 2005)

lol, i wish.  I am in Shilo, MB right now.  It is what u make of it.  Personally, if I had a choice, I would want 3 PPCLI.  They train all the time, go different places, and do not have LAVs eating up their budgets, light is the way. That said I am proud to be 2VP.  2nd to none.  At the end of the day as long as your a "cowboy" and not a........what do they call the RCR's??    sry couldn't resist.  Iron those uniforms :blotto:  Anywhere in VP and you'll be happy


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

Thanks a 7-10 days just a question what do you mean by "cowboy" and "VP" mean thanks maybe dumb question


----------



## jc5778 (8 Apr 2005)

The CF considers us (PPCLI) the cowboys i.e. wild compared to other regiments.  RCR is a little more straight-lased then us. VP  Is another acronym we use to represent PPCLI  i.e. 2 PPCLI is the same as saying 2 VP.  The literal translation of "VP" is something im not quite clear of.


----------



## armyrules (8 Apr 2005)

7 - 10 days said:
			
		

> The CF considers us (PPCLI) the cowboys i.e. wild compared to other regiments.   RCR is a little more straight-lased then us. VP   Is another acronym we use to represent PPCLI   i.e. 2 PPCLI is the same as saying 2 VP.   The literal translation of "VP" is something im not quite clear of.


  Thanks for the clarification just wasn't sure. Do you know if PPCLI needs soldiers?


----------



## mover1 (8 Apr 2005)

In answer to your original question. Once you are done basic and trades training. The CF will contract a moving company to pacl load and transport your Furniture and Effects (F&E) to your new duty location. 
But what If I don't have any furniture? You are saying
The CF will still hire a moving company to come in a pack and load what ever effects you have at home.


----------



## armyrules (8 Apr 2005)

I have barley any stuff that would be a waste of money but hey whatever I'm not paying for it


----------



## mover1 (8 Apr 2005)

actually the cost for a service like that is much cheaper than you think.


----------



## armyrules (8 Apr 2005)

Oh well that's still good then


----------



## Uberman (8 Apr 2005)

VP stands for "Victoria Patricia".


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (8 Apr 2005)

How do you know that you are posted to Edmonton? Do you still have to do basic Training? You might find yourself in the wonderful Shilo Subburbs.........lol


----------



## jc5778 (11 Apr 2005)

Uberman said:
			
		

> VP stands for "Victoria Patricia".



As for reaction I received about not being quite sure about the literal translation, I knew it was 1 of 2 things, and instead of looking like a knob and posting something I am unsure of I choose the easy answer and said I wasn't 100% sure.  I am not a regimental history buff by any stretch and have never cliamed to be  ;D


----------



## armyrules (11 Apr 2005)

Forlorn Hope said:
			
		

> How do you know that you are posted to Edmonton? Do you still have to do basic Training? You might find yourself in the wonderful Shilo Subburbs.........lol


I'm not sure if you go to Edmonton or not that is just what I am thinking. If someone could clarify for me that would be fantastic


----------



## jc5778 (11 Apr 2005)

While in Battleschool or whatever they call it now, you'll find out for sure, eaxctly where u are going.  Either Edmonton or Shilo (if PPCLI).  As discussed above there is pro's and con's to each.  It will be what u make of it.


----------



## armyrules (11 Apr 2005)

I want to make it the funnest thing ever. What is Battle School like?


----------



## jc5778 (16 Apr 2005)

Well....5:30 a.m. to 11 p.m. Monday to Friday. (For me 6 Years ago)  I think it's PT (Physical Training) 3 times per week.  This is where u learn the BASICS of being an infanteer.  You still have tons to learn when your done, your Battalion will take care of that.  Weapons, fieldcraft, unarmed combat, tactics etc..1 thing to remember, do not stand out.  Don't be "that guy".  If you are a born leader then naturally people will listen, if you are not and you try to be i.e. ALWAYS trying to take charge even though your right out-of-er then life will not be easy.  That's the kind of thing that will stay with you when u hit Battalion.  Don't stand out, be the grey man.  Do everything you are suppose to on time(if possibly) and correctly (good luck) without making a big show of it.  Don't always be the guy running at the front of the ranks wih the platoon commander, kissing ass and such.  BAD scoobies.  That will ALWAYS haunt you.  In the end its a good time, lots of "bonding" with beer and women on weekends.  Probobly fighting as well, everyone is "tough" in Battleschool, well until they run into a rigger in a bad mood that is.  Hence why you don't want to be the guys who wear their pt gear to the bar with there dog tags showing.  People are NOT impressed by that.  lol ok enough verbal crap thrown your way.


----------



## armyrules (21 Apr 2005)

7 - 10 days said:
			
		

> Well....5:30 a.m. to 11 p.m. Monday to Friday. (For me 6 Years ago)   I think it's PT (Physical Training) 3 times per week.   This is where u learn the BASICS of being an infanteer.   You still have tons to learn when your done, your Battalion will take care of that.   Weapons, fieldcraft, unarmed combat, tactics etc..1 thing to remember, do not stand out.   Don't be "that guy".   If you are a born leader then naturally people will listen, if you are not and you try to be i.e. ALWAYS trying to take charge even though your right out-of-er then life will not be easy.   That's the kind of thing that will stay with you when u hit Battalion.   Don't stand out, be the grey man.   Do everything you are suppose to on time(if possibly) and correctly (good luck) without making a big show of it.   Don't always be the guy running at the front of the ranks wih the platoon commander, kissing *** and such.   BAD scoobies.   That will ALWAYS haunt you.   In the end its a good time, lots of "bonding" with beer and women on weekends.   Probobly fighting as well, everyone is "tough" in Battleschool, well until they run into a rigger in a bad mood that is.   Hence why you don't want to be the guys who wear their pt gear to the bar with there dog tags showing.   People are NOT impressed by that.   lol ok enough verbal crap thrown your way.



      Thanks 7 - 10 days that was really informative great advice


----------



## Chimo (5 Jul 2005)

Please check with the Recruiting Center Administration staff about paying for your move. My understanding is that you are not entitled to a move until you have reached career status. I may be wrong but would hate for you to find out the hard way. You should be receiving a briefing on all your entitlements, if your recruiter hasn't mentioned it ask he/her about it.

Good luck in your career.


----------



## Long in the tooth (2 Oct 2005)

Holy for fu*k, would want to go thru the COComd or talk to the clk about this.... why bother.....


----------



## Glorified Ape (25 Feb 2006)

This seemed the best place for my question: 

I'll be finished my degree in May and heading to Gagetown (from Montreal) for CAP and PhIII/IV (infantry). Since I'll be there for a year or more, I expect I'll be posted. If actually posted, am I correct in assuming that the CF will pay the packing/moving expenses (IE move me through a civi moving company)? I realise that a similar question was asked in this very thread, but the replies seemed to address a member moving to their first unit posting once trade qualified. I don't know if that makes a difference, but better safe than sorry. 

Regarding storage, is there any kind of storage capacity on base for my effects? I don't have that much but it's enough that I'd require storage. If there's storage on base, is it free? If not, how much per month would it be? If there's no storage on base, does anyone know of a company out there that provides storage (preferably the cheapest, but beggars can't be choosers)?

Thanks.


----------



## mover1 (25 Feb 2006)

Whether the CF will pay for your move is really up to your career manager. I have seen pilots get posted for a year because of training and I have seen people procede to Borden for a year have theirs paid for. THe biggest factor would be if you have a family or not (don't take this as gospel ask your OR to be sure)
Once the funding comes through then you will be entitled to your move. If you have a bedroom full of stuff and mom and dad are keeping it for you, then yes we will have a moving company pick up your stuff and deliver it to shacks for you.  
If you have an appartment full of stuff or its in storage already we will make arrangements to have a civvi company pick it up for you. BUT and this is a big but....
BUt      if you are entiled to have your F&E (furniture and effects) stored at government cost (up to your career manager and it will say on your posting or course message) Then we will have a civvi company sent to your home have it packed and stored (for a limited amount of time ie after your course or until your posted to your permanent unit) at the moving company unitl you are able to receive it. 
If you have it moved and are not entitled to having it stored by thec crown then you are able to make negotiations with the moving company themselves to have them store it in there locations. Other than that look in the yellow pages to find a storageplace for your goods.


 The best place to start is your orderley room to tellyou exactlywhat your entitled to.

To dispell a few myths. Moving companies DO NOT rent your furniture out. We inspect their wharehouses every year. If a freind or a buddy has a freind of a freind who had this happen I would be the first one to call BS on the matter. 

Have a happy move ;D


----------



## Glorified Ape (27 Feb 2006)

Ahhh, thanks alot for the clarification.


----------



## Jason (7 May 2006)

Hello,

I have a few questions.

I want to join, but have a wife and three kids. My wife doesn't like the idea of moving all the time.

Could someone please give me some indication of how often a regular force infantry or armoured soldier is required to move?

Also, if I applied to armoured, what are my chances of serving in Petawawa? So she would stay close to her family - which is an issue.

Trying to decide what I'd like to apply for - infantry or armoured is kind of difficult for me. On one hand I'm totally interested in armoured vehicles and the idea of being a part of a crew and learning all of the skills associated with that role, and on the other hand I love hiking, camping, climbing, being pushed to my physical limits and think that infantry might be great as well. Can I ask, in armoured, do you get the chance to do similar training as in the infantry? If I went armoured would I get the best of both worlds?

My last question, for today, is in regards to the security clearance. (I've read a lot of threads here about the security clearance and haven't read anything specific to this.) Six years ago I lived overseas. I know I didn't break any laws, so know I'm cool there. But I don't know about credit. When I left it was right after a relationship breakup, so I pretty much bought my ticket and flew home. Thinking back I don't know if I cancelled all of my utilities, car insurance etc. I might not of - probably didn't. I was young and at the time it was a kind of, well then #@*%! you, I'm outa' here! Is that going to mess up my clearance?

You know, aside from my clearance and convincing my wife, I think I'd be a sure in. I'm in great health, physically and mentally fit (go to the gym and practice martial arts) have grade 12 with high marks, have held management positions and have a good computer background.

What do you think?

Looking forward to your replies,
Jason


----------



## aesop081 (7 May 2006)

1) If you dont want to move, dont join.

2) We have regular armor units in Edmonton, Valcartier, Petawawa and gagetown.  You do the math as to where you MAY get posted.

3) If your wife has a problem with that you can do one of 2 things : Tell her to suck it up , or , Look for a new wife  ;D

4) At the recruting level you do whats called an "Enhanced reliability check.  Not a "security clearance. I point this out to you before Kincanucks delivers you a lethal blow to the head.

5) Welcome, you may re-read the following at your convenience as well as the armour forum.




MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

FAQs - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, Continue reading


----------



## orange.paint (7 May 2006)

If your worried about being posted away from the ottawa valley,long peroids away from home.Moving every couple years is a normal thing in the army.Armoured you will be posted to edmonton LDSH(RC) or RCD petawawa or 12 RBC valcartier.If you dont speak french you most likely (not guarenteed though) will not be going to P.Q. However even if you ask for petawawa you will go where the army needs you.

Time to sit down with the ball and chain and explain te LARGE amounts of time you will be spending away from home.Between exercises (could be 2-12 wks) work up training for tour 6-9 months and tour it self 6-9 months,your kids seem to get older everytime you walk out the door.

If you have a rocky relationship,a wife who is not willing to scarfice her life for you to follow your dream (my wife gave up a very good job in ontario to follow my dumb ass around) maybe look elsewhere.This is not an easy lifestyle on solid relationships without problems.Throw in a surprise posting away from her family (as you said was an issue) and large problems arise.

Maybe the reserves may offer you the challenge you are looking for,flexable training and ability to remain in a certain area.I believe it's GGFG infantry in ottawa and some air defence.Any reserve member could clarify for you.


----------



## Pauluz (7 Feb 2007)

Hi Guys,

I just got merrit listed for my trade of choice (AVN Tech) and Im currently waiting for my BMQ! Im really excited to be on this trade but I'm still not really sure what will happen after BMQ. Will they send me straight to Borden/CFSATE immediately after BMQ?  For those who just finished school in Borden, what's it like in there? Will they permit me to visit my family in Ottawa once in a while?  After training in Borden, which wing would I most likely be posted?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## Franko (8 Feb 2007)

Congrats on getting the trade that you wanted.

Try the following threads:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52883.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/53831.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18690.0.html

Also try the search function....there are lots of topics already covered on AVN Tech and Borden, along with what postings are availiable as well.

Regards


----------



## M14 (10 Feb 2007)

I have a friend that went AVN Tech.  He said the course was pretty chill.  If your course doesn't start right away you may have to wait around in PAT (persons awaiting training) platoon, that may not be a good time.


----------



## Pauluz (12 Feb 2007)

thanks for the answers. ive read the other posts regarding AVN Tech and at least i kinda know how it works now. nevertheless i feel very excited to start this trade yet still have a feeling of uncertainty. i guess i will never know till im there.  ;D


----------



## Pauluz (12 Feb 2007)

what do people in PAT do anyways? do they at least get posted in a wing/work with airplanes or do they do other stuff for the DND?


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2007)

Pauluz said:
			
		

> what do people in PAT do anyways? do they at least get posted in a wing/work with airplanes or do they do other stuff for the DND?



If you look at the following and then Research (use SEARCH function) you will find out:


Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.

[Edit to add:  This is not the first time you have been given the suggestion to learn how to SEARCH.  However, it will be your last.]


----------



## TAS278 (13 Feb 2007)

The forums and their administrators pride themselves in having highly educated discussions. It is important that you show some effort if you care to participate. The multitude of links he has given you should take approximately 3-6 weeks to go through. Afterwards their will be a  verbal exam and a 200 question multiple choice exam. The passing grade is 95%. 

Good Luck... 

Well, for a serious answer. The Mod is right. if the rules for people  weren't enforced then there would be a lot of redundant posts. That would get really annoying and actually cause a lot of flaming. Not fun...

What you want to do is go to BMQ with an open mind. Once you make it through BMQ keep your open mind. Go to your school, with the open mind. Once you receive your orders/directions, you may then carry them out/ask questions. Until then no one can really tell you what to expect as it is different  for all.


----------



## Sparkplugs (10 Mar 2007)

After BMQ I got sent straight to Borden.  I spent 3.5 months on PAT platoon.  Once in awhile, we got to shovel snow, or move furniture, but most of the time was spent playing cards and watching movies in a canteen.  Trust me, that sounds fun after BMQ, but it wears off really quick.  

The AVN course is in the process of being shortened right now, so instead of 18 months, you may only be a year here.  3 or 4 months on PAT platoon is an average wait time.  You will start on Common Core, which is a 2.5 month course that all of the aviation 500-series trades (AVN, AVS, ACS) have to take.  It's the basic and general knowledge you'll need.  Stuff like flightline safety, flight theory, tool control, etc.  Then you'll go onto BEET, that's your basic electronic training.  It used to be a couple months, but now it's down to 15 days.  Then you'll go onto your actual trades course.  

And be ready to go to Cold Lake or Bagotville, because for now, that's the only places they're sending new techs.  

The classes are 16 people right now, but they are set to go up to 20 soon.  It's pretty crazy out here right now, there are people everywhere, and the mess gets wicked bad to try and eat in.  PT is also getting super crowded.  

You will get most weekends off, unless you screw up inspection.  We have a drill/combat inspection every tuesday in Dyte Hall, and a DEU or combat room inspection every friday.  They can get pretty picky, it feels a lot like basic every friday morning.  But yes, you can go out of town, and visit whoever you want to.  

I am in common core right now, with 2 weeks left.  If you need any more info, let me know.

edited for spelling.


----------



## belka (30 Mar 2007)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Then you'll go onto BEET, that's your basic electronic training.  It used to be a couple months, but now it's down to 15 days.[/qoute]
> 
> 15 days?? You're telling me I spent 3 months on NIDA for nothing.  :rage:
> 
> ...



Great, just what the school needs, more inspections and retarded rules to piss off the students. Good thing I graduated just when sh*t really started to hit the fan.


----------



## airiedd (9 Apr 2007)

Something tells me (maybe experience) that the school is not doing inspections with 'pissing off students' as the end goal.  There are alot of people on PAT, with alot of time on their hands and a standard is in place that needs to be enforced...one of the many hazards of signing that pesky line on the contract.  As for the original question, the service is what you make of it, in BMQ, trades training and the rest of your career...you can expect exactly what you put in to it.  There will be times of frantic activity with lots of challenges, and others that are not so exciting, or challenging.  Good luck!


----------



## aesop081 (10 Apr 2007)

NINJA said:
			
		

> Great, just what the school needs, more inspections and retarded rules to piss off the students. Good thing I graduated just when sh*t really started to hit the fan.



Wouldnt want you to think you are in the military or anything.........

 :crybaby:


----------



## Sparkplugs (10 Apr 2007)

I'll tell you why we get the extra inspections.  A few months back, in October sometime, somebody defecated in the bathtub in a barracks building.  This was not a singular offense, and it's not the only thing.  The rooms have been pigsties.  The garbage cans have been full, no one bothers to dust, and there are piles of dirt beside garbage cans when someone was too lazy to go get a dustpan.  This is why they've bumped up our inspections to twice a week, and until people smarten up, it will stay that way.  It's not to piss us off, it's to punish us all for not making sure the team is prepared.  One man down, we all go down.  So be it, we all signed the contract.


----------



## belka (10 Apr 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Wouldnt want you to think you are in the military or anything.........
> 
> :crybaby:



no, we don't want that, now do we.


----------



## DB323334 (17 Apr 2011)

Who signs off on the Relocation Losing Unit leave pass? Does the OC of the gaining unit have to sign off on the Losing Unit Leave pass? Does anyone have a reference for this?

Also just to confirm are they entitled to 5 days leave for gaining unit and 5 days leave for losing unit when posted within Canada.

Thank you


----------



## Occam (17 Apr 2011)

Canadian Forces Leave Manual

See Table 1 on page 44.

Mods, please move to Military Administration.


----------



## thomasm77 (31 Dec 2013)

Ok, so simple enough question. I'm posted to CFB Edmonton, and hold the rank of Cpl(harder to get posted without that leaf). My fiancee lives in Saint John, NB. Will being married assist in getting me posted to CFB Gagetown? And if not, and I need to look at moving my fiancee west, will being married get the move covered though Brookfield?

We're looking at a situation where my fiancee has a phenomenal career on the east coast. Her dream job really. It would be better for me to come east, and that is definitely the more preferable of the choices. Cheaper housing, she has that aforementioned dream career, and really its no skin off my balls. That being said, if the career mangler refuses my request, we're looking at an expensive move across the country to get her out to Edmonton. 

Any tips for a situation like this. Or any answers? I simply don't know where to look for the information I'm hunting. I'd rather do this whole thing without pissing off the chain, as I currently am in fairly good standing...I think. Ha.

Thanks ahead of time for any info you can provide.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RedcapCrusader (31 Dec 2013)

Unfortunately, unless you're full married and recognised by the CF as such, your relationship doesn't exist to them and they will offer zero assistance.


----------



## GPComd (1 Jan 2014)

What trade are you?
Assuming combat arms - all the schools (Inf, Armd, Arty, Cbt Engr) in Gagetown have Cpl positions in their support companies - drivers, storemen, en force, crewmen, etc.  
I know while I was in 3 RCR the career Mgr would send out the list of Cpl posns open outside the Bn for the next posting season - looking for volunteers who wanted to go to those spots.  If he can fill it with a guy that wants to go there - it's a lot better than posting an unwilling troopie, who might release, and then the spot is unfilled and he has to spend money again moving someone the next year.  
One thing about the Inf Sch posns - once soldiers got there, none of them wanted to leave, so there was a low turnover from one year to the next.  2RCR guys filled most of the RCR slots, since it was a no-cost move.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jan 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, unless you're full married and recognised by the CF as such, your relationship doesn't exist to them and they will offer zero assistance.



And even when married, you may not get the posting you want.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Jan 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, unless you're full married and recognised by the CF as such, your relationship doesn't exist to them and they will offer zero assistance.



Or have common-law status.


----------



## Old EO Tech (1 Jan 2014)

Right now your F&E(furniture and effects, aka your stuff) is in Edmonton, getting married doesn't change that.  While you are free to get married, the CAF expects you to move your new spouse to your place of employment, there is no entitlement to do this just because you got married.

As for a posting to Gton, your best bet is to take that up with your CoC, so that your RSM/Senior Tech can take your request to careers.  The other thing you can do is look at EMAA and see what positions their are in Gton for your rank and trade, write down the position numbers and add them to your requests both in EMAA and have your clerks put them on your MPRR so that your CM sees that on your file when he reviews it.  I beleive that in EMAA you can even now send a note to the CM telling him why you want a posting to Gton to sell your case a bit.

Now given this, the needs of the CAF/C Army are still higher priority to the CM than your personal needs, so don't expect him/her to completely reorganize his/her posting plot just for you.  But knowledge is power so having the CM know your case is a good start.

Jon


----------



## GPComd (2 Jan 2014)

Old EO Tech nailed it on the head.  
You must make this equation work out:

(CM has a posn in Gagetown) + (He can afford to move a guy from Edmonton) + (Your CofC knows you want to go to Gagenam, and are willing to put your name in for it) = (your posting.)


----------



## ven (16 Apr 2014)

So I received the phone call and can't be more excited. I will begin my journey 2 June..  
 I really would like to know what to expect. Its really hard to start over and almost feels like although i'm getting second thoughts.
I have a bought home and a wife.. I guess my question is. Has anyone gone through this. cut salery in more than half as a private and still maintained a living. 
Is there still a demand in the trade..
Where are the most likely bases i would have to move to with my family.
Whats it like to buy a house or likeliness to owning a house again.

Im interested in knowing really what happens now its a huge life changing experience for someone like me that isn't starting fresh.. please share your insight.

thanks all


----------



## ven (17 Apr 2014)

The CF doesnt make it easy for successful people to join up.. its a tough decisions so sell everything I own to start over. Reason to sell everything is because basic pay isnt high enough to pay the bills.morgage insurances basic home needs for family phone internet cable... has anyone gone through this.. 
Over 1800 views and nothing.


----------



## Griffon (17 Apr 2014)

What happens now...

You're taking a pay cut, that's your choice.  Whether someone else has done it successfully is irrelevant, but I guarantee many have done it successfully.  You can, however, forecast your future pay in today's dollars buy looking at the pay scales.  You move up one level every year, and should be promoted to Cpl by the time you've been in for four years.

There is still a demand for the trade, and there will be as long as we have aircraft.  If there was no demand you wouldn't have been offered a position in it.

Most likely bases: no clue.  That's like asking today if it's going to rain on May 17th.  You'll be going to a base with aircraft, so that narrows it down a little.  You need to be open to all the possibilities, but they will ask you for your preference while you are on your course in Borden.  If you want more say, do better on your course.  They often try, as much as is in their power, to get those who do well close to the location they want to go.  But if you want to know for sure where you're going to go, then just ask to go to Cold Lake; I'm sure the Career Manager would be happy to fulfil that request.

Buying a house as a CAF member is the same as anyone else.  No idea what the likelihood of you purchasing again is: I don't know your financial position at all, or where you're going to be posted.  But many members buy homes.

The CAF does make it easy for people to join up, it just isn't that easy financially to switch to a second career once you've become relatively successful in your first.  They have developed an entry plan that pays you decently well for an unskilled worker, and then subsidizes your education on top of that!  Think about it: walk into an aircraft maintenance company and see what they'll pay you with your current resume to work on aircraft structures.  Won't happen.  You'd have to pay for school on your own dime and find the time to do those studies while working full time to pay for it.  With the Air Force, you're getting paid to learn the skills necessary to be productively employed later on.  That's a pretty good deal in my eyes.

No doubt you'll have to adjust your expected standard of living to accommodate your lower pay.  But that's a temporary situation.  It should be a "short term pain for long term gain" scenario.


----------



## joecrack (18 Apr 2014)

ven said:
			
		

> So I received the phone call and can't be more excited. I will begin my journey 2 June..
> I really would like to know what to expect. Its really hard to start over and almost feels like although i'm getting second thoughts.
> I have a bought home and a wife.. I guess my question is. Has anyone gone through this. cut salery in more than half as a private and still maintained a living.
> Is there still a demand in the trade..
> ...



Hi there. I am also starting my basic in June 2 at St. Jean. I'm going in for avn tech though. I have a fiance and we own a condo. We were thinking of renting it out while I'm at borden, with her moving down to borden with me. I don't know the exact details of the pay and if I need to be paying for quarters. Are there quarters for families on base while you are in school in borden ? If your wife is staying home. Maybe her getting a job to cover the lost income ? I'm still all new to this and am looking to also gain information from this post. 

Thanks in advance. 

Joey


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Jun 2014)

If a member submits a memo to re-badge from one infantry unit to another would he pay for the move out of his own pocket or would the CF pay for his move?


----------



## dangerboy (22 Jun 2014)

The CF pays, that is why it is more common for people to re-badge while at a training centre than in an actual BN as it does not involve a move until their normal posting out of the TC.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Jun 2014)

Thanks.  This guy is already trained an in a BN. Is there any advice I could give him to try and increase his chances at getting approved for re-badging that you can think of? (I'm not familiar with the specific reasons he's asking)


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jun 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Thanks.  This guy is already trained an in a BN. Is there any advice I could give him to try and increase his chances at getting approved for re-badging that you can think of? (I'm not familiar with the specific reasons he's asking)



Is there a personal or compassionate reason involved ?


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Jun 2014)

I'm not sure, I can ask though.


----------



## Shamrock (22 Jun 2014)

If your troop is seeking for contingency or compassionate reasons, DAOD 5003-6 is the relevant reference.

However, these are not without ramifiaction as the troop is essentially saying that, unless his circumstances change, he cannot achieve universality in terms of service.

All other requests fall under the "please, if I may ask, can you move me?" category.


----------



## Ostrozac (23 Jun 2014)

Remember that rebadging regimental affiliation and moving to a specific location are not necessarily the same thing. Don't request one if you actually want the other.

Example: if the member has a compassionate reason to move to Edmonton in the short term, but simply requests "I want to rebadge to PPCLI", there is every possibility that the member could receive a posting message to the 2nd Battalion in Shilo. Or to the Infantry School in Gagetown. Or an RSS billet in Winnipeg. All of which are perfectly normal positions for a PPCLI infantryman. If the member needs to go to Edmonton right now (possibly even on a contingency or compassionate move), then that's what he should ask for. 

If the member has a more long term goal to switch locations (married a francophone girl, likes skiing, wants to raise his kids in French schools) then requesting rebadge is the way to go. A rebadge, for example to R22eR, would result in the bulk of your career being in Valcariter over the long term. But in the short term, there's no reason that you wouldn't be badged to R22eR and for your first posting in the new regiment to be the Infantry School.


----------



## 392 (23 Jun 2014)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> If your troop is seeking for contingency or compassionate reasons, DAOD 5003-6 is the relevant reference.
> 
> However, these are not without ramifiaction as the troop is essentially saying that, unless his circumstances change, he cannot achieve universality in terms of service.



Compassionate, yes. Contingency Cost Move, no. CCM does not prevent deployment, coursing, etc. like a compassionate posting does nor does it pause a member's career progression.


----------



## hotbarrelunload (8 Aug 2014)

Joe crack.
You can rent a PMQ and move your wife in. Or she can stay at the condo and you can live in the shacks. You will be paying for rations while in the shacks. $565 a month for food at the mess. your call.


----------



## DAA (8 Aug 2014)

joecrack said:
			
		

> I have a fiance and we own a condo. We were thinking of renting it out while I'm at borden, with her moving down to borden with me.



Unless the CF has authorized you a funded relocation, I definitely wouldn't be doing that.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits-relocation/2014-directive-ch8.page#art-08-02-02


----------



## 63 Delta (24 May 2015)

Ill add to this thread to not make a new one.

Does it matter when you take your relocation leave? To start my leave I have one day for travel (thur), a day for losing unit relocation (fri), a weekend, then Canada Day week, then Im starting my annual leave. Can I lump in my gaining unit relocation leave at the end of my annual leave? And Im assuming in this scenario Im pooched for the second relocation leave day of my losing unit?


----------



## PuckChaser (24 May 2015)

Would seem like it acts like other special leave, I've had annual up against special (from taskings). Maybe its just a matter of resubmitting the leave pass so the special relocation is first, and annual after?

Looking at the leave manual, it appears that on posting a member is entitled to 5 days leave from losing unit, and 5 days leave from gaining unit? (3 pers admin, 2 HG&E). That seems generous, but I won't look a gift horse in the mouth if its true. One of our fantastic RMS SMEs be able to help out?


----------



## Ostrozac (24 May 2015)

On relocation, your travel days aren't leave days. They are duty days. That is an important distinction -- you are on duty when you travel between losing unit and gaining unit. And you take losing unit relocation leave prior to travel, gaining unit relocation leave after travel. Normal procedure is clear out of unit, relocation leave pass from losing unit until the day before travel, travel on duty status, report to new unit, receive leave pass from gaining unit, go on relocation leave while you unpack.

You didn't mention if you are moving your stuff (what the leave policy manual calls HG&E). If you are moving your stuff through a moving company then some of your days must be taken in conjunction with pack and load/unload and unpack.

Taking annual leave in conjunction with a move can be done, but it can get very complicated very quickly. Make sure you read and understand the references. You don't want a moving truck to be in front of your home trying to unload while you are on leave in Vegas.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-benefits/leave-policy.page#chap5


----------



## captloadie (27 May 2015)

For members moving on a restricted or prohibited posting (no authority to ship HG&E) the maximum granted is 2 days at each end.
For members moving on a posting with HG&E, it is 3 days for Admin, 2 days for HG&E at each end.

As stated, leave is taken before the travel day(s) begin, and if it can't be done, it is lost.

The intent is to use the Special leave at the locations of the losing and gaining units. A CO would not likely sign off on a leave pass that does not have the place of leave as the new or old place of duty. Therefore, it would be recommended that two separate leave passes be submitted if you aren't taking your annual leave in the geographical area of either duty location.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2015)

captloadie said:
			
		

> For members moving on a restricted or prohibited posting (no authority to ship HG&E) the maximum granted is 2 days at each end.
> For members moving on a posting with HG&E, it is 3 days for Admin, 2 days for HG&E at each end.



Always loved that discrepancy.  I understand that someone posted IR will not have HG&E moved (although they can ship stuff through CMTT) and they may or may not require "admin" time at their old location as far as getting cable, internet, etc disconnected, but they more than likely _will_ require that time to set up services at their new location.

So my question is, why only 2 days for a restricted member when the breakdown is 3 for "admin" and 2 for HG&E?  Does someone think it's a different process for one person to get cable, internet etc as opposed to a family?


----------



## captloadie (27 May 2015)

It probably lies in the fact you don't need to also shuttle family members around and get their admin done as well, thus taking overall less time?


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2015)

captloadie said:
			
		

> It probably lies in the fact you don't need to also shuttle family members around and get their admin done as well, thus taking overall less time?



By that reasoning, single people should only get four days relocation leave.  Two for HG&E and two for admin.

It's not the amount of leave that is the issue, it's the wording of the breakdown, IMO.


----------



## Pusser (27 May 2015)

Back before we had Special Leave - Relocation, I was lucky in that all the bosses I had always treated moving as a tasking and/or part or your job.  In other words, when I was home with the packers/movers I was not required to take leave.  Nor was I required to take leave to change licenses, open new bank accounts, etc.  Sadly, not all bosses were this intelligent and I certainly had friends tell me horror stories of having to take annual leave in order to do these things.  Because of those idiot "leaders" the system had to write a new policy and create a new form of leave.

One of the best bosses I ever had* put it simply - "Take all the time you need to get your family sorted out because once that is done, you can put all your effort into learning your new job."  Looking after your people is always a good investment.  Not only is it actually more efficient and cost-effective, it generates loyalty.

*The only man to whom I've ever given a bottle of scotch in thanks for getting me promoted.


----------



## ixium (27 May 2015)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Always loved that discrepancy.  I understand that someone posted IR will not have HG&E moved (although they can ship stuff through CMTT) and they may or may not require "admin" time at their old location as far as getting cable, internet, etc disconnected, but they more than likely _will_ require that time to set up services at their new location.
> 
> So my question is, why only 2 days for a restricted member when the breakdown is 3 for "admin" and 2 for HG&E?  Does someone think it's a different process for one person to get cable, internet etc as opposed to a family?



Same with why does a single member get half a months pay and a family person (0 kids or 10 kids) get full months?

Most systems hate on single people.


----------



## dapaterson (27 May 2015)

The whole "month's pay" is another oddity that needs to be revisited; why does a married Doctor LCol with no kids get $20K in relocation, while a Cpl with 5 kids only gets $5K?


----------



## captloadie (27 May 2015)

Hey, if we start asking two many questions, someone may just look and go, why are they getting extra anything  >


----------



## 63 Delta (27 May 2015)

First, thanks to all the replies. It has helped clear up my leave pass.

Second, since we are all b****ing about something I will throw my gripe in. Hopefully people who dont know will read this and realize that relocation leave can only be revoked by the Formation Commander and with cause. And it is not up to the whim of your local Pl/Tp WO to give out as he or she sees fit. 

Still peeved about that. But as I was a trusting Cpl to a new trade and didnt want to make waves, I didnt push any buttons. Wont make that mistake again. 

Thanks to Eye in the Sky for this post:

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pd/lea-con/cflpm-mprcfc-eng.asp#chap5

Section 5.11 Special Leave (Relocation)

5.11.04 Withholding or limiting leave

Special Leave (Relocation) in consideration of a compulsory relocation on posting or attached-posting may be denied, withheld or limited but only because of exigencies of the service such as time constraints in the event of a rapid deployment or operational reasons beyond the control of the CO. The authority that withholds or limits Special Leave (Relocation) in these situations shall be no lower than the Formation Commander or, in consideration of deployments to an international operation overseas, the force employing operational commander.


----------



## Pusser (28 May 2015)

ixium said:
			
		

> Same with why does a single member get half a months pay and a family person (0 kids or 10 kids) get full months?
> 
> Most systems hate on single people.



There actually is a logic behind it, the explanation of which has been lost in the transition from QR&O/CFAO to CBI.  The first thing to note is that Posting Allowance was originally designed as compensation for the disruption caused by relocation (e.g. the move itself, changing of schools, new community, new bank accounts, etc).  It was never intended as reimbursement for expenses of any kind.  In other words, it's extra money because we've made your life temporarily miserable.  Furthermore, the old CFAO used to describe Posting Allowance as having two parts, each equal to one half month's pay.  The first part was the member's portion (i.e. for the disruption caused to him/her).  The second part was for the dependents (i.e. for the disruption caused to them).  If there are no dependents, then no dependents have been disrupted; therefore, logic dictates that there is nothing to be compensated in that case.

Whether this is still appropriate today is another argument, but this is the reasoning behind the half month versus whole month differential.


----------



## George Wallace (28 May 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> There actually is a logic behind it, the explanation of which has been lost in the transition from QR&O/CFAO to CBI.  The first thing to note is that Posting Allowance was originally designed as compensation for the disruption caused by relocation (e.g. the move itself, changing of schools, new community, new bank accounts, etc).  It was never intended as reimbursement for expenses of any kind.  In other words, it's extra money because we've made your life temporarily miserable.  Furthermore, the old CFAO used to describe Posting Allowance as having two parts, each equal to one half month's pay.  The first part was the member's portion (i.e. for the disruption caused to him/her).  The second part was for the dependents (i.e. for the disruption caused to them).  If there are no dependents, then no dependents have been disrupted; therefore, logic dictates that there is nothing to be compensated in that case.
> 
> Whether this is still appropriate today is another argument, but this is the reasoning behind the half month versus whole month differential.




 ;D

Dependents still need food and shelter during that period; not to mention transportation (How many families today are still one car families?).


----------



## CombatMacguyver (28 May 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The whole "month's pay" is another oddity that needs to be revisited; why does a married Doctor LCol with no kids get $20K in relocation, while a Cpl with 5 kids only gets $5K?



Why should the LCol be punished for his success to make it easier for the Cpl?  I say this as a lowly Cpl...


----------



## dapaterson (28 May 2015)

CombatMacguyver said:
			
		

> Why should the LCol be punished for his success to make it easier for the Cpl?  I say this as a lowly Cpl...



The question is why do we pay different amounts based on rank?  Is the disruption to a Col greater than the disruption to a Cpl? Or is this a relic of the dates when truly, RHIP?

I note that Reservists who are relocated are paid a flat rate regardless of rank.  Why is that model acceptable for one group and not others?  Alternatively, public servants relocated at crown expense recieve two weeks salary. Why is one group of personnel paid by the Crown receiving 1/12 of their annual pay when moved, while another receives 1/26?

"Because we've always done it that way" is not, in and of itself, a valid reason.


----------



## ixium (30 May 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> There actually is a logic behind it, the explanation of which has been lost in the transition from QR&O/CFAO to CBI.  The first thing to note is that Posting Allowance was originally designed as compensation for the disruption caused by relocation (e.g. the move itself, changing of schools, new community, new bank accounts, etc).  It was never intended as reimbursement for expenses of any kind.  In other words, it's extra money because we've made your life temporarily miserable.  Furthermore, the old CFAO used to describe Posting Allowance as having two parts, each equal to one half month's pay.  The first part was the member's portion (i.e. for the disruption caused to him/her).  The second part was for the dependents (i.e. for the disruption caused to them).  If there are no dependents, then no dependents have been disrupted; therefore, logic dictates that there is nothing to be compensated in that case.
> 
> Whether this is still appropriate today is another argument, but this is the reasoning behind the half month versus whole month differential.



That actually makes some sense at why it was there in the first place...I don't fully agree with it as a person with just a spouse(that only paid $150 for a marriage certificate 5 days before posting) and a person with multiple kids are still getting the same, but who knows, somewhere it made sense.


----------



## Alberta Bound (30 May 2015)

Quote from: CombatMacguyver on May 28, 2015, 08:31:27
Why should the LCol be punished for his success to make it easier for the Cpl?  I say this as a lowly Cpl...

The question is why do we pay different amounts based on rank?  Is the disruption to a Col greater than the disruption to a Cpl? Or is this a relic of the dates when truly, RHIP?

I note that Reservists who are relocated are paid a flat rate regardless of rank.  Why is that model acceptable for one group and not others?  Alternatively, public servants relocated at crown expense recieve two weeks salary. Why is one group of personnel paid by the Crown receiving 1/12 of their annual pay when moved, while another receives 1/26?

"Because we've always done it that way" is not, in and of itself, a valid reason.

*** Of course both the PS and the Reservist only move if and when they want to. Both can stay where they are and never arrive at work one morning to a transfer notice sending them (and possibly a spouse, kids, elderly dependants) to a new and exotic location.  The PS and Reservist have a lot of control over what career changes they make and input from their family on whether to move or not. If they want the larger allowance they can always apply and if lucky put on a uniform.


----------



## danteh (5 Jan 2017)

If posted, will the CF pay for large item disposal if I cannot bring the items into my new residence? I have a strong feeling I am going to be posted this year and if I am, I plan on moving into a one bedroom apartment and I'm not going to be able to bring alot of stuff (ie my entire second bedroom set) and if I am unsuccessful at selling and/or giving it away I would want to basically throw it out.


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Jan 2017)

The whole relocation policy can be found here:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits-relocation/2009-toc.page

While I have never specifically searched for your case, I doubt it is covered.


----------



## Pusser (6 Jan 2017)

You can check the policy, but no, I would not think that would be covered.  Your decision to "downsize" would reconsidered a personal choice, especially since the CF would  have no qualms about moving it for you.  Having said that, I've generally had no issues in selling things like that on-line (e.g. Kajiji).


----------

